# My Barndo Project



## br549

Sold our house in town and paid off all our debt. Bought 2 1/2 acres in the country with a 40x60 whirlwind building and a POS trailer house. Slowly but surely my wife and kids and I are building our dream house and paying cash as we go!

Early framing










More Framing from outside front doors of the barn










Inside the living room/kitchen 20X40










All the plumbing had to go on outside walls. Kids helping dig the trench!










AC Unit










This is all I have with me for pictures and they dont even come close to what we have done. I will do my best to update and get it in some sort of order!! I have to finish insulating this week and sheetrockers come Monday! I love a good project even if its testing my wifes patients at times.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Sweet. Will be nice and paid for.


----------



## Hooked

Congratulations!! Doesn't get much better than this.

Question -- what are your plans for windows/natural light? Other than the main entrance/barn door area.


----------



## agonzales1981

Looks good, I like the diggin with post hole diggers lol


----------



## br549

Natural light is limited. There is a power roll up door on the side with windows in it and the side door is glass. Other than that there is a ton of light fixtures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millertym_1978

Plumbing on the outside walls is the only way to go.... Looks like a great family project. Keep posting pics!!!!

Can't wait until we can build ours


----------



## mustangeric

looks great


----------



## jclc43837

looking good my parents just built one also wish my wife would of let me do the same. The only bad news is that it is never paid for. you dont pay taxes and they still take what you have even if you dont owe a dime one the place DANG TAXES.


----------



## carryyourbooks

what is the overall sq footage going to be?


----------



## Buckerup

Excellent! Paying as you go, and involving the family. Making great memories togetherand I'll bet the kids learn a lot. WTG.


----------



## ATX 4x4

2cool bro. Those kids will remember that forever. Very valuable lessons being taught I'm sure!


----------



## br549

We're right at 2300 sq feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360

This is going to be a very well insulated house given the huge barn covering the entire home. 

Does the taxman raise your property tax appraisal when you have a living quarter inside the barn?


----------



## jclc43837

mas360 said:


> This is going to be a very well insulated house given the huge barn covering the entire home.
> 
> Does the taxman raise your property tax appraisal when you have a living quarter inside the barn?


that depends on if they know it has a living quarter inside my parents told them but we have friends that only pay around 800 a year on taxes because its "just a shop" its one of those dont ask dont tell type of things


----------



## axespino

*Insurance*

What about insurance coverage? Thats what I would like to do just to get back at the man for having to pay taxes for the rest of my life.


----------



## br549

Two policies, windstorm on the building and contents policy for the rest

Sheet rock is up today


----------



## neverlimit

Don't forget about, what if we have a fire!
Also, watch out for condensation from the inside metal dripping on the walls and roof.


----------



## br549

I'm done!! Maybe I can update this thread in a couple of days when we get done moving in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Congratulations!!!!! Would love to see more progress pictures and lots of the finished project.

Everyone survived I presume...........lol


----------



## TIMBOv2

Can't wait to see the finished product, wanting to do the same with a little more land and a connected 40x60 shop. Probably only 1500-2000sq.ft.on living quarters though.


----------



## peckerwood

You for sure got your head on straight BR!


----------



## br549

Sheet rock done and time to paint. We went through 72 gallons of paint.









Cabinets hung and ready for paint










My 14 and 16 year old boys hung the cedar










Youngest son cleaning grout haze in the guest bath room









Part border collie, part hog










Shelves in the laundry room










8 burner Viking and stamped tin back splash










Floor finished










Wifes uncle made the vanity out of wood from the dock of their old family summer house and a friend and I made the sink from a galvanized washtub.










It has taken 7 months of after work and weekends till school let out and then in was straight on all day every day to the end.


----------



## Old Whaler

Looks fantastic! I would love to do a project like that. Big props to your family for all chipping in. A paid-off house feels so much better


----------



## monkeyman1

I like it. No notes and sufficient - what could be better?


----------



## snapperlicious

Dang you guys did a heck of a job!


----------



## Hooked

Very nice BR!!! Great job. Lots of wonderful memories lasting a lifetime. Very happy for you and your family.
I especially like your Border Collie - hog mix...........lol Our BCs have not gone quite that far.


----------



## jm423

You and family have definitely earned your "We Done It" badges. And really like that dog-hog. Great job.


----------



## bigl

Congrats to all of you and I also like the dog-hog.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Way to go. I love to see people build their own and not owe anyone else when they are done.


----------



## Buckerup

Excellent! Congrats to You & Your Crew on a job well done!


----------



## RACER

Great job and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Texican89

Awesome job! I can't wait to start on mine in a few years.


----------



## TXXpress

This is awesome! Congratulations to you and the family on a job well done. Your kids will carry this experience with them through life. It's amazing what a family can do when working together. Very nice job.


----------



## RLwhaler

Absolutely AWESOME!! :cheers:


----------

